# So, bloodborne next month



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I hate exclusives, this might be the game that makes me buy a ps4. Anyway, check out this boss!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the theme of bloodborne but isnt it a little bit too hack n slash'ish game? I probably will give it a shot when its out, hotline miami 2 excite me more though :b out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> I like the theme of bloodborne but isnt it a little bit too hack n slash'ish game? I probably will give it a shot when its out, hotline miami 2 excite me more though :b out in 2 weeks.


Well, would you consider the demons/dark souls series too hack n' slash? The combat is going to be similar to that, which was probably the best combat in a game that I have ever seen.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

with each DS/DS clone coming out, the quality lessens... same as other games... especially franchises. it's a natural thing when you copy paste a game and change some stuff and call it new game.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

ill prob buy a ps4 and get this, when the ps4 is super cheap

i died and lost 40k souls to a chest yesterday ;_;


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Blooming heck @Shameful could you not find a larger picture?

I get to play Bloodborne at a press event next week, will be interesting to see it in action but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Lone Drifter said:


> Blooming heck @Shameful could you not find a larger picture?
> 
> I get to play Bloodborne at a press event next week, will be interesting to see it in action but not getting my hopes up.


Cool, let us know if its any good!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lone Drifter said:


> Blooming heck @*Shameful* could you not find a larger picture?
> 
> I get to play Bloodborne at a press event next week, will be interesting to see it in action but not getting my hopes up.


What job do you have? I'm starting to really want to buy a ps4 bundled with it now.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Joe said:


> What job do you have? I'm starting to really want to buy a ps4 bundled with it now.


I run a gaming website amongst other things which is great fun. Are pre orders for bundles already up?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lone Drifter said:


> I run a gaming website amongst other things which is great fun. Are pre orders for bundles already up?


Not yet, though it remains to be seen how motivated I'll be to buy it when I'm done with Dark Souls. I never play new releases since I'm cheap (£50 for a new ps4 game?), most expensive recently was Dynasty Warriors 8 for about £10, though I end up buying Nintendo games full price since they never reduce them (Majoras Mask/Pokemon). I saw Japan had a Bloodbourne Limited edition ps4 for $400 which is £260. If they were that cheap over here I'd definitely buy the bundle, though for a limited edition console it's basically just putting the cover art on the top of the ps4.

Must be nice to have a job like that, what's your website called?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

first 18 minutes of gameplay...spoilers, obviously.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

My body is ready

Pre ordered and awaiting

There's something immensely satisfying about the DS games once you stop being ****, I'd like more!


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

So hyped for this game. Not really buying many new games over the next few months apart from this and Final Fantasy Type-0.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

I still need to finish Dark Souls 2. I keep getting bored of it at the Undead Crypt location.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I heard the difficult curve is going to be dropped immensely to pick up on the casual gaming market but i've had fun with everything from Kingsfield through Dark Souls II so i'll still pick it up.


----------



## BlueTrident6 (Dec 1, 2014)

I loved dark souls 1 and 2. I'm not really feeling that they're switched it from their usual routine of swords and shields to guns and gunpowder. Still would love to buy this game regardless, but I'm too poor to buy a PS4, I'm saving up to go on a vacation to Europe for 3 weeks so yeshh...


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm just crossing my fingers that the atmosphere will be like the Tower of Latria in Demon's Souls. 

The faster pace looks interesting tho, but I wonder how it's going to feel compared to the souls games.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

BlueTrident6 said:


> I loved dark souls 1 and 2. I'm not really feeling that they're switched it from their usual routine of swords and shields to guns and gunpowder. Still would love to buy this game regardless, but I'm too poor to buy a PS4, I'm saving up to go on a vacation to Europe for 3 weeks so yeshh...


the guns are more about close range i think so you cant snipe people

but saying that i snipe a bunch on DS with longbow


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Had a quick go at todays press event, first impression is that it's a lot easier than Dark Souls, so much that I managed to complete the demo without dying! To be honest I find this a bad thing, the previous games had a reputation for their difficulty but Bloodborne almost feels like a generic action game, at least in the section I played. 

The guns are good but not something to depend on as they stun more than kill (then again later guns could be more powerful) and the dodge move makes for a faster, almost arcade combat experience. I do like it, the presentation was nice but it didn't blow me away or convert me into a fan like I hoped it would.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Joe said:


> ill prob buy a ps4 and get this, when the ps4 is super cheap
> 
> i died and lost 40k souls to a chest yesterday ;_;


This. I'll wait for PS4 and the games to get cheaper. But yea, Bloodborne looks fun. My heart is set on Hellblade and Astebreed the most out of all PS4 games, though. MKX coming in 3rd, Arkham Knight in fourth and Silent Hills in fifth.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> This. I'll wait for PS4 and the games to get cheaper. But yea, Bloodborne looks fun. My heart is set on Hellblade and Astebreed the most out of all PS4 games, though. MKX coming in 3rd, Arkham Knight in fourth and Silent Hills in fifth.


H\ellblade looks cool, I know Astebreed is on steam. I suck too much at fighting games to make any of them a huge must buy purchase though


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Lone Drifter said:


> Had a quick go at todays press event, first impression is that it's a lot easier than Dark Souls, so much that I managed to complete the demo without dying! To be honest I find this a bad thing, the previous games had a reputation for their difficulty but Bloodborne almost feels like a generic action game, at least in the section I played.
> 
> The guns are good but not something to depend on as they stun more than kill (then again later guns could be more powerful) and the dodge move makes for a faster, almost arcade combat experience. I do like it, the presentation was nice but it didn't blow me away or convert me into a fan like I hoped it would.


That is actually good to hear for someone like me. I hated the souls games because the difficult was just too much for me, but I really liked lords of the fallen where it felt like I had a chance.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lone Drifter said:


> Had a quick go at todays press event, first impression is that it's a lot easier than Dark Souls, so much that I managed to complete the demo without dying! To be honest I find this a bad thing, the previous games had a reputation for their difficulty but Bloodborne almost feels like a generic action game, at least in the section I played.
> 
> The guns are good but not something to depend on as they stun more than kill (then again later guns could be more powerful) and the dodge move makes for a faster, almost arcade combat experience. I do like it, the presentation was nice but it didn't blow me away or convert me into a fan like I hoped it would.


Was it to do with damage being less, quicker rolls or something like that? If you are experienced in the Souls games it should be a lot easier than your first time playing any of the Souls, though I've only played Dark Souls.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Lone Drifter said:


> Had a quick go at todays press event, first impression is that it's a lot easier than Dark Souls, so much that I managed to complete the demo without dying! To be honest I find this a bad thing, the previous games had a reputation for their difficulty but Bloodborne almost feels like a generic action game, at least in the section I played.
> 
> The guns are good but not something to depend on as they stun more than kill (then again later guns could be more powerful) and the dodge move makes for a faster, almost arcade combat experience. I do like it, the presentation was nice but it didn't blow me away or convert me into a fan like I hoped it would.


Was it a section near the beginning of the game? The Souls series is always extremely easy at the very beginning until after the first boss.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I heard that it's pretty much a casualized Dark Souls.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Lone Drifter said:


> Had a quick go at todays press event, first impression is that it's a lot easier than Dark Souls, so much that I managed to complete the demo without dying! To be honest I find this a bad thing, the previous games had a reputation for their difficulty but Bloodborne almost feels like a generic action game, at least in the section I played.
> 
> The guns are good but not something to depend on as they stun more than kill (then again later guns could be more powerful) and the dodge move makes for a faster, almost arcade combat experience. I do like it, the presentation was nice but it didn't blow me away or convert me into a fan like I hoped it would.


From a lot of the early press, that's more or less what i was expecting. Atleast From Software was basically upfront from the start, so we wouldn't get our expectations to far out of line.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

If it's a casualized Dark Souls, I'm not going to bother with it. It will actually be a good thing because it means I won't feel like I have to buy a PS4.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Hope it isn't easier than Dark Souls, which is more about learning the boss tactics than anything. I've almost breezed NG+ and NG++ outside of having no ability to parry Gwyn (I had to try like 15 times on NG+ though on NG I done it first time without parrying so he was pretty much a new boss) after learning most tactics.


sdfiosjdfi i want to try this so bad before i go out and spend £350 on a ps4 with it grr, even worse Dark Souls 2 updated edition comes out later than bloodbourne


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't get this impression from the game at all. It's easy to say a game is casual after you've spent 5 years mastering its systems for 1000s of hours. I don't think that's a legitimate complaint for anyone deeply accustomed to the series. I had many deaths in the alpha.

I've also seen Peeve Peeverson and Oroboro die while playing the alpha. Still, I don't play From's games simply for difficulty. I play for the setting and immersion. Difficulty is important, but I'm more interested in the Victorian setting, Tower of Latrian atmosphere, epic bosses, and a new gen take on the Souls formula.


----------



## feelgoodlost (Jul 14, 2010)

I read that they toned down the difficulty just for the demo.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i caved in and bought a ps4 with bloodborne and killzone, for a cool £340


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

For me, Dark Souls 2 was easy. I only died a few times. Rarely on a boss even.
Most of the boss tactics are the same. If you played DS1, I think you can master all of these games fairly well.

I actually never beat the wolf boss from DS1, though. Been stuck on that for years, lol. But BloodBorne seems to use all the same tactics as DS, so I'm not expecting much of a challenge.

Looking forward to BloodBorne. I got it for free, since Best Buy gave me a $50 coupon for canceling my Limited Edition Majoras Mask Nintendo 3DS console. With my Gamer Cliub Card the game was only $47; free after the $50 off coupon. Only game I've purchased in a while, since I try not to play games anymore.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't wait for this. It's like Nightmare Creatures updated with DS style combat.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

TheHaxanCloak said:


> For me, Dark Souls 2 was easy. I only died a few times. Rarely on a boss even.
> Most of the boss tactics are the same. If you played DS1, I think you can master all of these games fairly well.
> 
> I actually never beat the wolf boss from DS1, though. Been stuck on that for years, lol.


He can't hit you if you are under his legs, or is he too adorable to hurt? How did yuo do 4 kings? Did you summon?


----------



## joko (Dec 24, 2014)

Bloodborne is the only game that could even make me consider a PS4, but I just can't justify buying a console for one game! It really stings too; Dark Souls is probably my favourite game of the entire last generation (even though us PC folk got it considerably later than the rest). I'm so jelly of you PS4 owners, but I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

Joe said:


> He can't hit you if you are under his legs, or is he too adorable to hurt? How did yuo do 4 kings? Did you summon?


If summon means played online with other people,then no; I disconnect my internet while playing these games. I try to go the solo route. But I guess If I ever want to beat Sith I should probably beg for help...

I dont remember how I beat 4 Kings, but it only took one try. I just use the same tactics I use on most bosses; hug their feet and circle their body. It's pretty much how you beat most the bosses =/


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

TheHaxanCloak said:


> If summon means played online with other people,then no; I disconnect my internet while playing these games. I try to go the solo route. But I guess If I ever want to beat Sith I should probably beg for help...
> 
> I dont remember how I beat 4 Kings, but it only took one try. I just use the same tactics I use on most bosses; hug their feet and circle their body. It's pretty much how you beat most the bosses =/


you need to kill sif for the ring or you instantly die in the 4 kings abyss though


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

Joe said:


> you need to kill sif for the ring or you instantly die in the 4 kings abyss though


I just checked my achivements and I guess I did actually beat the whole game 9 months ago. Totally didn't remember ever beating the wolf. I was thinking the Four Kings were a boss in Dark Souls 2. I played them both at the same time so I must have been confused.But I was stuck on the wolf one week after the game launched, and took like a 2 year break from it out of frustration.

I didn't summon for that 4 Kings boss, though. I never played Dark Souls 1 online because I was playing a bootlegged copy that I don't connect to the internet. Never played part 2 online either, just because it made Demons Souls way too easy for me. I practically just camped on all the bosses...Felt better trying to do it all solo this time around and not depending on others.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

TheHaxanCloak said:


> I just checked my achivements and I guess I did actually beat the whole game 9 months ago. Totally didn't remember ever beating the wolf. I was thinking the Four Kings were a boss in Dark Souls 2. I played them both at the same time so I must have been confused.But I was stuck on the wolf one week after the game launched, and took like a 2 year break from it out of frustration.
> 
> I didn't summon for that 4 Kings boss, though. I never played Dark Souls 1 online because I was playing a bootlegged copy that I don't connect to the internet. Never played part 2 online either, just because it made Demons Souls way too easy for me. I practically just camped on all the bosses...Felt better trying to do it all solo this time around and not depending on others.


oh yeah i understand, i'm buying bloodborne but will probably end up getting dark souls 2 very soon after when it gets updated (coming from playing dark souls 1 no less) pity my ps3 broke or i'd have played demons souls 

a lot of the bosses get made much simpler from simple armor swaps, full giant set was the only reason i could do 4 kings and gwyn on ng+/++ without repeated failure


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Dl'ing in T minus 2 hours.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, shes perma banned now.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

perfect timing to get a 50 buck gamestop gift card. glad to hear it's getting good reviews. advice: use discover card if you use credit cards

cept now i have to get reprimanded for not preordering the game by one of their ****ing employees


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Got it and I've been enjoying it so far. There's a good amount challenge on my end yet they do set it up so you should be able to survive easily as long as you don't get overwhelmed. It seems like you could die withing a matter of a couple of seconds sometimes, so things hit hard if they can pull it off. The setting, atmosphere, and mood seem to fit very well.


----------



## joko (Dec 24, 2014)

Mfw watching all the reviews:


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Damnit. I need a PS4 now, which means I need to get a job.


----------



## Tovarish (Mar 17, 2015)

I've played Dark Souls I and II but Bloodborne looks quite bland to me, from what I've seen... Not sure if I like the setting/atmosphere. I kind of liked the medieval/early renaissance-ish theme of the Souls-series. Too bad it's not on PC so I could try it out.


----------



## youcantseeme (Feb 6, 2015)

I got my copy today! So excited to play it tonight!!  My parents have gone away on a trip for a couple of weeks too, so they cant disturb me while I enjoy it, yay!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

So far i dig it. Not a fan of the UI and the stats are sort of confusing... It seems like their really aren't "builds" any longer. The shear speed of gameplay is kind of ridiculous, i'm like 10X faster than anything i come up against and the enemies are much more telegraphed (which sucks for pve but i bet pvp is going to be a blast). The atmosphere is ****ing fantastic omg. I love the fact that they included steam punk glasses lol.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm loving this game. Only downside is the load times--here's to a patch.

I'm so absorbed in it that I need to pull away and get back to my school stuff.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Tovarish said:


> I've played Dark Souls I and II but Bloodborne looks quite bland to me, from what I've seen... Not sure if I like the setting/atmosphere. I kind of liked the medieval/early renaissance-ish theme of the Souls-series. Too bad it's not on PC so I could try it out.


I love DS, but another medieval game would be hackneyed at this point. From needs to branch out, and Bloodborne is a great, epic start imo.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Neo said:


> I read that there is a patch being worked on to further optimize the game - not sure if this includes loading times. Are frame rate drops that noticeable?


The most memorable frame rate drop for me is when I play co-op. Other than that it runs and looks fine to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This needs to be on PC, can't justify a console for one game, sucks.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

despite the good reviews, im actually kind of turned off from a couple things i heard

Having to go through tough sections repeatedly because enemies re-spawn..i hate repetitiveness on top of that repetition being difficult EVERY time.

and there not being saves before bosses. Supposedly the game is a lot of trial and error so I'm assuming i'm going to die during bosses, which means ill have to replay sections of the game over and over.

again with the repetitive in a bad way. If I'm bored enough some weekend maybe ill get it


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Really enjoying this game so far. It's everything I expected it to be and it definitely lives up to the hype, another great edition to the Souls franchise.

I'm only 6 hours in so far though, so my opinion may change later on. My only complaint so far is dying twice to that giant pig in the sewer and losing 8k worth of souls/blood, lol.


----------



## Tovarish (Mar 17, 2015)

87wayz said:


> I love DS, but another medieval game would be hackneyed at this point. From needs to branch out, and Bloodborne is a great, epic start imo.


You're right, the setting is pretty original. Now that I've seen some more footage, the game has kind of started to grow on me. I wish I could try it. How do you like the PVP so far?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lone Drifter said:


> Had a quick go at todays press event, first impression is that it's a lot easier than Dark Souls, so much that I managed to complete the demo without dying! To be honest I find this a bad thing, the previous games had a reputation for their difficulty but Bloodborne almost feels like a generic action game, at least in the section I played.
> 
> The guns are good but not something to depend on as they stun more than kill (then again later guns could be more powerful) and the dodge move makes for a faster, almost arcade combat experience. I do like it, the presentation was nice but it didn't blow me away or convert me into a fan like I hoped it would.


Curious but what content was in the demo? My first 6hrs of it have been harder than anything from Dark Souls (maybe not counting me going to the skeletons side on my first time of playing for 5hrs), mayb i should put points into vit though since i get 2 shot b y the bosses

alternatively if you are the type of guy who completes dark souls on +7 sl1 no pyromancy that would explain why you found it easy


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

This is amazeballs

apart from the damn loading times, get it patched already

All I wanted was something that felt like DS3 and I got it


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Neo said:


> I read that there is a patch being worked on to further optimize the game - not sure if this includes loading times. Are frame rate drops that noticeable?


The frame rate issues aren't too big a deal. It hasn't affected gameplay for me and mainly occurs during scenes with fire effects. Beautiful game


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Tovarish said:


> You're right, the setting is pretty original. Now that I've seen some more footage, the game has kind of started to grow on me. I wish I could try it. How do you like the PVP so far?


Loving pvp apart from the fast healing. Luckily healing can be parried.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the game a lot. And I surprisingly don't mind risking the currency if you die

But I just don't have the energy for these bosses lol. They're fricken exhausting. And I hate using consumables, only to die and have to farm to get more to try again and probably get lazy 3/4ths through the fight and die

I like need another game for when I want a game to relax and escape instead of all the effort bloodborne needs


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I think I'm near the end of this, not had too much time with work and stuff..


^ I too was also getting really irritated with the whole consumable system of how you'd run out in a couple of boss attempts then be stuck on 0 and have to go farm souls (blood, whatever) to go buy more/get drops off enemies....(Prefer DS method of bringing you back with 5/10/15 however far you'd upgraded the bonfire)

Then I realised you can buy over your limit and they get stashed in your storage and are automatically put back in your consumables when needed...:blank wouldn't mind I'm only losing a lot when I get a bit cocky and think I'm better at barrel rolling than I clearly am!


----------



## LordSnow (Jun 19, 2014)

I bought this game on a whim, after having only played Dark Souls 1 for five minutes one time. Surpisingly I'm actually enjoying the experience, although it is every bit as difficult as its said to be. I have no real comparison as a noob to these kinds of games but the 5th/6th boss is currently giving me trouble haha.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

I got this game on launch day and havent played it yet =(
I've been rationing my tv/gaming/internet time and I' amazed at how much happier and productive I am.

Definitely going to binge the heck out of this game though now that I broke my wrist and can be lazy all day without guilt. I havent seen any boss videos or accidentally stumbled upon any guides/tips/glitches for this game, so this should be pretty fun.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

i'm in no rush to torture myself so i'll wait for a price drop


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

uffi said:


> I beat the game with 44 hours in. I didn't find it to be that challenging, and actually i'm finding Dark Souls 2 to be a lot more difficult. my weapons keep breaking in this game.


Are you playing dark souls 2 on pc or a console?

Because on PC theres a bug where the higher the framerate the quicker the weapons broke (60fps your weapons broke twice as quick as the 30fps console versions etc)

Which I didnt find out till after I'd finished it, explained a lot


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

anomnomnom said:


> Are you playing dark souls 2 on pc or a console?
> 
> Because on PC theres a bug where the higher the framerate the quicker the weapons broke (60fps your weapons broke twice as quick as the 30fps console versions etc)
> 
> Which I didnt find out till after I'd finished it, explained a lot


The same bug is present on the 60 fps console release.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

87wayz said:


> The same bug is present on the 60 fps console release.


Figures

I forgot we had consoles that are actually capable of decent framerate now :b


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I BEEEEAT IIIIIT

Like 5 of the bosses gave me fits but overall i loved the game. I dont know if i have it in me to do a second playthrough though. I annoyingly missed one of the umbilical cords, but i dunno if it's worth the "true" ending...might just youtube that **** lol

But..best game of the generation by a mile


----------

